# 1969 Raleigh Sprite 5 speed in original Flamenco Red



## TurninTubes (Jun 6, 2017)

Going for a quick tear down, clean up and reassembly I discovered this bike has some fun features. My Estate sale find which was so dirty that I thought was just a bland brown, has cleaned up and with a lacquer clear is a beautiful burnt orange faded to gold in some spots. Decided to clear coat it as-is for an interesting patina look.













Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 6, 2017)

TurninTubes said:


> Going for a quick tear down, clean up and reassembly I discovered this bike has some fun features. My Estate sale find which was so dirty that I thought was just a bland brown, has cleaned up and with a lacquer clear is a beautiful burnt orange faded to gold in some spots. Decided to clear coat it as-is for an interesting patina look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Headbadge before and after a rub down with never dull:





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 6, 2017)

Navel jelly before and after:





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 6, 2017)

Loving the color!



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome to TheCABE! 
Looking great so far, can't wait to see it all together. Shout out if you have questions, there's a ton of knowledge (or sometimes just opinions) on the site.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking good, love that shade of orange, looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 17, 2017)

Found a paint color for touch-up, matches well. 2005 Corvette Daytona orange. Sprayed the rear rack (only part repainted) and chrome is coming along..





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 26, 2017)

Started the reassembly this weekend. Also worked on the saddle restoration which I'll share later. Waiting on tires and tubes to arrive.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jun 29, 2017)

Assembly moving along. Original paint with lacquer coats looking good. Completed bike is closer.. [emoji1] 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 1, 2017)

Saddle reshape went well. Soaked overnight in a bucket of water, then wrapped it up to shape. Let it dry for a few days and resulted in a nicely shaped original Brooks saddle. Final rub down will be with leather conditioner.











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 1, 2017)

Excited about the progress!.. small part detailing now.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jul 1, 2017)

Looking good!  Like the way you reshaped the saddle!


----------



## TurninTubes (Jul 8, 2017)

Just a pedal end cap and some cable clamps away. Rode this today! Proud of the results and thank you to everyone who helped. I learned a ton with this bike!





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Jul 10, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------

